# 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Guten Abend allerseits

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich suche einen Monitor, der mid. 24" sein soll, gute Reaktionszeit aber auch eine sehr gute Farbtreue, Kontrast aufweist. 3D ist sekundär  - d.h. ich würde es wahrscheinlich ausprobieren aber nicht immer nutzen.
Vom Budegt her möchte ich im Moment keine genauen Grenzen setzen und einfach mal lesen was ihr so empfehlen würdet.

Gehört habe ich bis jetzt von folgenden Monitoren. Ich habe aber keine Ahnung welcher meine Bedürfnisse decken würde.

Dell UltraSharp U2410, 24" TFT Wide, HDMI + DisplayPort
BenQ XL2410T - schwarz
24 Zoll Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L
Dell UltraSharp 2209WA
Acer GN245HQ
Samsung SyncMaster P2450H
HP ZR24W 61cm (24 Zoll)
Fujitsu P24W-6
FUJITSU Display P23T-6


----------



## NCphalon (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Würdest du den Beruflich zur Bildbearbeitung nutzen oder einfach nur so nebenher?


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Nein zum Hobby d.h. Pivat. Empfehlungen?


----------



## Klutten (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Ich habe seit ein paar Wochen den Dell U2410 und bin von den Farben begeistert. Bei der Bildbearbeitung möchte ich das IPS-Panel nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Wie sieht es beim Dell U2410 mit Reaktionszeit aus? Benutzt du diesen manchmal auch zum gamen und Blueray-Filme schauen?


----------



## Patze (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Der Dell UltraSharp 2209WA ist aber ein 22 Zöller. Du wolltest doch mindestens 24 Zoll!?

Ansonsten käme ja dann auch der Delll U2311H in Frage!


----------



## Klutten (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*



Chu schrieb:


> Wie sieht es beim Dell U2410 mit Reaktionszeit aus? Benutzt du diesen manchmal auch zum gamen und Blueray-Filme schauen?


 
Zum Spielen hatte ich noch keine Gelegenheit, aber Videos laufen ohne Schlieren oder andere optische Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Welche würdet ihr mir denn sonst noch empfehlen? Ja, es sollte schon ein 24"er sein.


----------



## Patze (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Hast Du schon den Test gelesen?: PRAD | Testbericht Dell U2410
Daher würde ich sagen: Für Bildbearbeitung nicht ganz so geeignet! Da muss man schon mehr als 400 Euro ausgeben! Kannst Du das? Ich weiß nicht wie deine Ansprüche sind. Ist Bildbearbeitung für dich Neugebiet?


----------



## Chu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Nein Neugebiet nicht aber es ist auch einfach ein Hobby von mir.
Was würdest Du mir dann eher empfehlen? Es sollte entweder ein IPS-Panel Monitor sein, der jedoch input lags zeigt oder dann ein normaler TN-Panel Monitor, der aber von der Bildqualität an ein IPS-Panel herankommt. Der Preis spielt für den Moment nicht so eine Rolle.
Un ja ich sitze ganz gerade und normal vor meinem Bildschirm . Bitte helft doch...


----------



## Patze (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Wenn Du mehr spielst sollte es ein TN-Panel sein (es sei denn du entscheidest dich doch für 22 oder 23 Zoll), wenn Du häufiger Bildbearbeitung betreibst, dann eher ein IPS. je größer der Monitor, desto mehr Kompromisse muss man eingehen.

Schau erst mal selbst: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich | TFT-Monitore - Preise bei idealo.de

Monitore Test


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Der Dell von Klutten ist wirklich nicht schlecht. ABER wenn Bildbearbeitung eh nur ein Hobby ist, dann würde ich eher zum BenQ XL2410T greifen. Die 120Hz spürst du nämlich auch ohne 3D. Das Bild ist in Spielen einfach flüssiger. Der BenQ ist im Moment einer der besten Monitore auf dem Markt. Und sein Preis ist auch gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Chu (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

So ich habe in den letzten Tagen nochmals einwenig verglichen und bin eigentlich immer noch nicht viel weitergekommen.
Ich stehe immer noch vor der Wahl zwischen BenQ XL2410T und dem Dell UltraSharp U2410.

Ich verstehe, dass ich durch das TN-Panel sicherlich Vorteile beim Gamen habe, jedoch habe ich gehört, dass durch die IPS-Panel mehr Farben abgebildet werden könne. Leider konnte ich das Bild nicht direkt vergleichen...hat da jemand Erfahrung? Macht es einen grossen Unterschied?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*



> Leider konnte ich das Bild nicht direkt vergleichen...hat da jemand Erfahrung?


 
Am besten wäre es, wenn du dir beide Monitore bestellst und sie ausgiebig testest. Du hast ja ein 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht. 

Hier ein paar Infos zu S-IPS/IPS-Technologie.

PRAD | Lexikon


----------



## Chu (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Ich möchte den Monitor bei digitec.ch bestellen, da ich aus der Schweiz bin. Ich glaub bei denen kannst Du nicht einfach zwei Monitore bestellen und einen zurückgeben. Ach mann....ist echt schwierig, wenn man keinen Vergleich hat und irgendwelche Videos und Bilder vergleicht...vorallem mit dem jetztigen Monitor. 

Ich bin jetzt nicht der Hardcoregamer aber mit einer GTX580...ist es fast schade einen IPS-Monitor zu nehmen...?
Ich hätte einfach mal gerne einen Monitor mit IPS-Panel gesehen. Nur schon wegen den Farben, die ja anscheinend schon manchen Gamer zum IPS verleiten liess. Merkt man von der reinen Farbwiedergabe her einen grossen Unterschied vom BenQ XL2410T zum Dell UltraSharp U2410?

Ich hoffe, dass ich euch demnächst nicht mehr belästigen muss..


----------



## SaKuL (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Ich werfe einfach mal einen dritten in die Runde:

Eizo Foris, und zwar die 23 Zoll Variante. Eizo Foris FS2331
Das nec plus ultra im Bereich Gaming mit 5 Jahren Garantie und einen atemberaubenden Bild, sowie einer tollen Qualität.
Ich bin Besitzer des "Vorgängers" mit 24 Zoll, der kostet aber auch nahezu das dreifache.
Für gut 300€ ist der 23er bei Avitos zu bekommen (günstigster Händler, der den Lieferbar hat).


----------



## iZwerg (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Der hier ist Top PRAD | Testbericht HP LP2475w . Musst aber noch zusätzlich ein paar Teuros für die Kalibrierung freimachen sonst machen Wide Gamut Displays keinen Spass.


----------



## Caspar (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" Monitor für Bildbearbeitung + Gamen*

Nimm doch einen Dell 2311, der kostet einen Bruchteil und ist echt gut. Der optimale Kompromiss.


----------

